# Cave-n-rock Switchgrass for Foodplot?



## DelRo (Jul 17, 2004)

Wondering if anyone knows about cutting switch for deer foodplots? When should I cut to allow green-up? Will deer hit it? Will it green-up? Will it stay green into fall/winter? I figure I'd burn first in the spring and then mow late summer? Any ideas? I've read they use it for hay out west...


Thanks


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

IMO you would be better served leaving the switchgrass for cover/bedding. I often see deer going into my switchgrass and bedding down or running into it for cover. Out west where it is used for hay, there aren't many other options for grass that will grow in the low moisture/sandy conditions. I don't know that deer in Michigan would use it as a food source where there are other alternatives.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree with BMAC poor choice for Deer feed. The switch grass will green up on its own in the spring, if they choose to feed on it then that's just a bonus. But this grass will not stay green in the fall and winter like other "cool" season grasses. In fact it is one of the first to die down and turn brown in the early fall.

Bear Creek


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Unless there were no food sources around, I'd be surprised to see deer eat switchgrass. It is a coarse grass, largely unpalatable to deer. And I'm glad it is!

Anyhow, in many places, providing good cover trumps providing deer food.

You mentioned the "Cave In Rock" variety; it tends to be a little more invasive than other switchgrass varieties, and that's saying something. 

If you're interested in bird habitat, you may wish to consider the "Blackwell" variety; it doesn't grow quite as tall, which makes it a little easier to birdhunt in.

For a more diverse stand, which will benefit multi-species, I'd choose a mix of indiangrass/big bluestem/little bluestem/wildflowers over a switchgrass monoculture every time. Much better looking, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Well said FL. 

Where are you guys getting your info about deer eating grass. It's well known that deer will eat grass but only at certain times of the year and they will not eat switch grass any time of the year.

Grass is high in protein (up to 30%) in early spring low in protein in mid summer (less than 10%) when deer need high protein the most and climbs back up in the fall. Generally speaking as FL noted grass is coarse and really not that palatable. 

Example, there is a large variety of grass that cattle will eat and do very will on, in fact even poor grass cattle can eat it as a maintenance forage, while this same grass if eaten by deer exclusively will in a few months end their existance. 

I know, I know there are many university forage experts that push grass for deer. Keep in mind they are not deer nutritionists and know litttle to nothing about the deers very high need for much higher protein than cattle and that they cannot digest the same forage as cattle. Deer are browsers, need a very large varity of forage for good health, while cattle are grazers and can survive on grass alone. 

Please do the deer and your self a favor, stay away from grass. We have enough grass growing naturally and it is grass we normally want to remove from our food plots.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Ed,

On the property I hunt in Hillsdale, there's a drainage running through that would be a nice travel route with some wider margins. I was thinking about planting switchgrass along the length of it but if you have a better idea, I'm all ears

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## marshrat (Oct 29, 2005)

Switchgrass for browse is a bad idea. As mentioned about, deer utilization of grass in the diet is very low. They will use it to bed in, but there are better choices for that, as well. Brush, brush, brush. The inquiry into how to make small drainages more desirable has the same answer - plant woody, fruit-bearing shrubs that serve as both food and cover, and they'll use it as a travel lane.


----------



## roostersbane (Nov 22, 2005)

What are some quick growing woody shrubs that are good for pheasants/deer?
I put in 100 Highbush Cranberry and about 10 Red Rem Honeysuckle. The cranberry seem pretty slow the honeysuckle are 3 yrs and about 4' with berries.
Any better/faster/thicker?

Thanks


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Autumn Olive will grow fast and provide good shrub cover and tons of berries. Some advise against it because it can spread easliy. It has not been a problem on my farmland. I planted it 11 years ago. Several times while deer hunting the end of December, I observed Non-Native Chinese rooster pheasants flying into Non-Native Chinese Autumn Olive to feed on all the berries.   Why not, they have lived together for centuries...

Its really a site to see, one rooster will fly up at sun-up and cackle as he coasts into the AA shrubs, then he is followed by other roosters. I have watched up to 11 roosters doing this. The hens seem to stay on the ground more out of sight.


----------

